# Big Mackerals, Cobia, and Snapper



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Me and an old high school friend of mine which was down for the week went withthe Mythe, theLegend,_DantheMan on Sunday_. First perk of the trip was getting to ride on his bad a$$ 27 Triton. With 450hp, that thing was mowing down the water. My friend has never gone into the gulf before and this trip was a hell of one to start with to say the least.

It took us about 30 minutes to get 25 miles out and we started catching an assortment of Snapper, small groupers, and other misc. fish. I was catching a few bonitas on light tackle for bait when we encountered something I haven't seen before. After filleting one of the bobos, I pitched the carcus over and saw two BIG mackerels get after it. Hmmm. I grabbed my 700 calcutta, rigged it up with the biggest livey I had, a Ruby, and chunked it out. 2 Seconds later, big king on. Get him in the boat and after 5 more flyline baits, we had our limit. Weights of the fish ranged between 20 - 45lbs.It was almost to the point we were sight casting mackerels, very cool. We finished off the spot with a 100+ lb shark caught on my spinning rod. I got my friend to real it in most of the way, he was DONE after that...

We made our way to Rusty's Ridge, strong current, slow bite, hardly any mingos to speak of, kept a Scamp, andpulled off a bigReefdonkey.

Made our way inshore to a couple of ships trying to catch our jacks, damn cobias got in the way... On our first drop while looking at the other boats fishing the wreck, I spotted a pair swimming towards our bow. No spinning rods available to pitch tothem so I used my slip lead rod with a Ruby and got to catch the lead fish right beside the boat on a circle hook. Pretty awesome watching them fight over my bait. JoeZ was there, he could tell you. Their boat caught the only keeper Jack while we were there. 

Worked our way in with a couple more inshore spots to finish the day, and took it to the house. I can't thank _DantheMan_ enough for a great trip, and my buddy fromTuscaloosa is truly spoiled for life. My friend has all the pictures, and they can't get online till the weekend.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

great report jimmy, glad you could get a friend hooked on offshore fishing


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Good report Jimmy, Glad ya'll had a Good time and got some Fish,{ But Using Joez as A Witness Not sure about that one!!!!} JK Joeoke:toast


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I saw the whole thing officer, they stole my cobes!!!

We pulled up at the same time and we dicked with a down rigger while they started fishing. I guess the cobia just wanted to look at that Triton (I did too) and they needed a closer inpsection and Jimmy helped them out (of the water).

We got two to AJ there on threadfins. Did you guys see the hardtail schools out there? Never seen any that size before. HUGE.

Good to see you out past knee deep water for a change.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report Jimmy - sight fishing for king - that's something


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

good report Jimmy


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Finally got the pics. Fun Trip.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

JJam you guys sure put the beat down on the kings huh.


----------



## Catman38 (Oct 3, 2007)

Damn Jimmy! What a trip!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome report Jimmy!! Sorry I had to miss that trip but it looks like you guys didn't really need me anyway!!!!!!!


----------



## yucarenow (Oct 3, 2007)

great report and mess of fish...i don't think i'd ever mind cobias "getting in the way"


----------

